

The Debate Over Dog Fighting Video Games for Android - crizCraig
http://revrob.com/society-topmenu-49/167-the-debate-over-dog-fighting-video-games-for-android

======
austinB
Clearly the app can't/shouldn't be taken away. But this shit is messed up.

